# new member old sufferer



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I've had this so long and have usually been blessed with times of "remission." I also have Panic disorder and am taking Paxil, could this be the cause of the recurrance of the DP? I feel like I'm always a second away from insanity


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

hi there,
im suffering with the same thing. Anxiety/Panic Attacks is commonly link to DP/DR. so ur not alone.


----------

